
ShadesSCSS – Light Weight and Customisable Sass Boilerplate - ojanti
https://ojanti.github.io/ShadesSCSS-Documentation/
======
ojanti
ShadesSCSS is a light weight Sass boilerplate for creating & customizing
themes quickly. All you have to do is set basic values for configuration and
compile to create a new theme. ShadesSCSS doesnt get in your way. It gives you
just enough to get going and leaves you to go crazy with your designs

